# High-dynamic-range (HDR) TV standard - here we go again



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

On August 27, 2015, the Consumer Electronics Association announced their definition for HDR compatible displays which would need to be able to process HDR10 Media Profile video which uses the Rec. 2020 color space, SMPTE ST 2084, and a bit depth of 10-bits, according to *What Makes a TV HDR-Compatible? The CEA Sets Guidelines*.

Whew! So that HDR-ready TV you buy today isn't going to end up on the junk pile like all those Betamax VCR's.

Well, not so fast.

According to The Hollywood Reporter today in the article *What You Need to Know Before Buying a New HDR-Ready TV*:



> A format war could be coming, and "[Hollywood] has no control of what broadcasters do, but it will have ramifications on how content is made," says Society of Motion Picture & Television Engineers standards director Howard Lukk.


Apparently when setting their standards the Consumer Electronics Association forgot to talk it over with the broadcast TV industry. According to the article:



> At last week's National Association of Broadcasters Show in Los Vegas, there were lots of HDR-related content announcements (Universal and Netflix have more 4K Ultra HD and HDR content on the way), new supported products (consumer TVs and production tools) and plans to include HDR in developing the next generation of television broadcast standards.
> 
> But despite a lot of forward movement, a lack of standards, particularly in how to handle broadcasting for live events such as sports, might mean problems down the road - for both consumers and Hollywood. While consumers might have to decide between sets supporting different HDR formats, Hollywood may need to make multiple versions of each movie or TV series to accommodate the different delivery methods, and that could mean added time and expense. "It's a mess right now," in the words of one insider.


So way back in August 2015 (!) the CEA released the official industry definition for HDR compatible video displays. The organization supposedly "worked alongside display manufacturer members, content providers, distributors and others, in order to establish the new display characteristics for HDR interoperability."

The major streaming TV providers are ready for it. Hollywood is ready for it.

But broadcast TV channels aren't, mostly because of live sports. One option would be to phase out broadcast TV. Still too soon?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

phrelin said:


> On August 27, 2015, the Consumer Electronics Association announced their definition for HDR compatible displays which would need to be able to process HDR10 Media Profile video which uses the Rec. 2020 color space, SMPTE ST 2084, and a bit depth of 10-bits, according to *What Makes a TV HDR-Compatible? The CEA Sets Guidelines*.
> 
> Whew! So that HDR-ready TV you buy today isn't going to end up on the junk pile like all those Betamax VCR's.
> 
> ...


Who says that just because they cant do hdr it means everyone else wont continue forward with the spes and let them just not matter? I predict that is most likely.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here we go again? You better believe it!.

The last time I read up on HDR was that Samsung and Sony was going to support HDR10 only.

LG and Vizio would support HDR10 and Dolby Vision.

Last year my 2011 1080p HDTV went out so I replaced it with a 2015 Vizio M55-C2 4K UHDTV,at the time of my purchase both Best Buy and Vizio said their 4K UHDTVs were "future proof" yeah right.

It will work out good for me because I have a no plans to purchase a 4K UHD Blu ray player for $399. and then buy $30. 4K UHD Blu ray movies.

I got a Sony BDP S6500 4K Upscaling Blu ray player for $99. on sale and it does a great job of upscaling my 1080p Blu ray movies.


----------

